# Gutted....My tests aren't getting any darker!! Pics in Gallery!



## Sassy_TTC

I just re-tested and the test line is just the same as what it was on Monday, its still quite faint but definately a line, this means I'm going to miscarry right?? I've had no spotting, cramos or back aches all what i had before!:cry:

I'm in such a state and did not prepare myself that this might happen again! :cry:

Ive posted the pics of all my tests in the pregnancy gallery.x


----------



## toby2

((((((((((((()))))))))))))
i dont know your story about your other angels but try not to panic just yet, it may just be a difference in tests or when you are testing or that it is still early days for you-fwiw when i kept my tests the lines got darker over time so maybe your monday has got darker?
sorry you are having such a worrying time,hope you get some answers soon
xxxx


----------



## mummylaura

I don't know you story either but i want to wish you all the best.

During my last pregnancy i tested on the Thursday with a negative (was a few days before af was due) , i tested again on the Sunday and OMG had a very faint line (really had to squint to see it ) . The Wednesday i tested again and the line was only slightly darker (was now 2 days after af was due) . Tests at the weekend were still fainter than normal . Was not till maybe 2-3 weeks later that the line actually got darker . 

Strange as with my first 2 line was dark from the beginning and never changed .


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## im_mi

HPT's should never be used to show how pregnant you are, just that you are pregnant. I completely understand your worry though, hun. i got my bfp almost a week ago and i still test every day. :hugs: im sure everything is fine, but if you are concerned you should go to your GP and request quantitative HCG blood tests. Good luck!


----------



## LunaBean

Hi..I'm getting the same...don't know what to think! posted pix in my other post in here..fingers crossed our babies are hanging in there!!!!!


----------



## lauram22

hey hun, honestly try not to worry. when i had my mc my tests were v v dark right up until the day i lost my bean. with this baby, they have always been quite faint..there, but faint. i spotted for 3 weeks early on and had a big bleed, went to hosp who done a pg test and it was so faint she told me it was barely there..the scan was just to check i had lost beano, and lo and behold my little godsend was there, and is now kicking me to bits as we speak. tests mean nothing hun, a line is a line and its just to tel you you are pregnant :) xx


----------



## Lol78

I'm going to pop over to pregnancy gallery and I'll have a look, but my tests didn't get any darker until quite late. :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Just checked ur pix..I wouldn't worry!!! :flower:


----------



## WannaB

Sassy Im in the same boat hun!:wacko: My first one was very light, a squinter, the second day was darker, but since then, and wait for it girls:haha:, for 4 days in a row now the lines have not gotten any darker! Im having a wee panic too!:wacko: Ive got two days till I can get to the docs and its driving me insane!:dohh:


----------



## babytots

I'm the same too my tests don't seem to be getting darker and with my last pregnancy by the time I passed my af due date they were really dark. I just stocked up on more tests to keep checking. Right now poas is the only thing thats keeping me believing it til i get bloods and a scan done.

Like someone posted hpts don't tell you how you pg you are by the line it just measures hcg so if theres a line no matter now dark or faint it means you are still pg. x


----------

